# Hole in dive mask



## Jael (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm going to ask this in a few places, see if I can get a good answer on it because I am pretty stumped.

How do you fix a hole in a dive mask. I got a small slit that I found out while swimming, I was thinking of using superglue but i imagine that would just come off pretty quick after a day in the pool. I read about aquasure, but that seems to be used for dry/wet suits. Any solutions?

I do not have a dive shop to take this to, or a local diver with know-how.


----------



## Etype (Sep 25, 2012)

Buy a new one.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 25, 2012)

Seriously buy a new mask.... Do you want to be at 60 ft when your sweet redneck fix job blows out?


----------



## Jael (Sep 25, 2012)

Should have put this in there, its just a training mask, furthest I go with it is maybe 10 ft in a pool. I got suggested to use silicone caulk from an AP store.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 25, 2012)

Jael said:


> Should have put this in there, its just a training mask, furthest I go with it is maybe 10 ft in a pool. I got suggested to use silicone caulk from an AP store.


Just buy a new mask.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 25, 2012)

JB Weld


----------



## x SF med (Sep 25, 2012)

Polar Bear said:


> JB Weld


 
That'll fix it, JB weld fixes everything.... well everything that DUCT TAPE can't handle...


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 25, 2012)

SOWT said:


> Just buy a new mask.


 
I've got a couple I'll sell, cheap.  Probably one is cheaper than a tube of silicon and a grease gun.  Plus it's not going to break.


----------



## fox1371 (Sep 25, 2012)

You could always just put a zip-lock bag over your head and duct tape the bottom around your neck.  :)


----------



## AWP (Sep 25, 2012)

Etype said:


> Buy a new one.


 


cback0220 said:


> Seriously buy a new mask.... Do you want to be at 60 ft when your sweet redneck fix job blows out?


 


Jael said:


> Should have put this in there, its just a training mask, furthest I go with it is maybe 10 ft in a pool. I got suggested to use silicone caulk from an AP store.


 


SOWT said:


> Just buy a new mask.


----------



## Warchief (Sep 25, 2012)

The cheapest option (since you seem to have an aversion to spending money to buy a new mask) is just get used to swimming with water in your mask and improve your mask clearing skills.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 25, 2012)

Warchief said:


> The cheapest option (since you seem to have an aversion to spending money to buy a new mask) is just get used to swimming with water in your mask and improve your mask clearing skills.


Good advice for a cone.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Sep 25, 2012)

Warchief said:


> The cheapest option (since you seem to have an aversion to spending money to buy a new mask) is just get used to swimming with water in your mask and improve your mask clearing skills.


This!
And it will be called "mask appreciation".


----------



## x SF med (Sep 25, 2012)

Warchief said:


> The cheapest option (since you seem to have an aversion to spending money to buy a new mask) is just get used to swimming with water in your mask and improve your mask clearing skills.


 
Chief for the win.


----------



## Jael (Sep 25, 2012)

Think ima just take your option chief and suck it up.


----------



## CDG (Sep 26, 2012)

WTF kind of word is "ima"?  And when addressing a Chief Warrant Officer, the correct title is "Chief", not "chief".


----------



## Jael (Sep 26, 2012)

Apologizes, I'm on a cellphone which I'm not familiar with and it only capitalizes what it wants I will fix it when I'm on the proper machine. 'Ima' is a word used by a dumbass precone to express "I am going to", its used to express his lazy attitude which was fixed with morning run.

I also didn't thank him for the advice either which I will fix.


----------



## Jael (Sep 26, 2012)

Jael said:


> Thank you Chief, I will take your advice and suck it up.


 
I don't know how to edit, so hopefully this will suffice.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 26, 2012)

Jael...  here's a piece of advice that will serve you well in your entire life:

Have the internal intellectual fortitude to recognize that there are times that the short handled earth moving lever must be stopped in the inertial phase due to the fact that the material moved has reached sufficient depth not only to act as a satisfactory site of cover and concealment, but it is also at a depth that it becomes counterproductive and hinders your ability to fight from said position as the walls of said edifice are above the level of your capitum when you stand fully erect while wearing battle gear.*


Read more, post less and never ever ever mess with a CWO5 unless you know that person and are joking.
Yes, we expect a lot from those who come here and state they care to join our fraternity/family...  a large number of the members are/have served in SOF and are protective of our ranks - decorum (until you are fully proven), correct use of the English language (unless you are foreign), and respect are great hallmarks of your character and highly prized here.

Drive on.







*Here's the short translation:
be smart enough to put down the entrenching tool, the foxhole's deep enough....


----------



## 0699 (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad I never asked for advice on the "condom with a hole" problem here...


----------



## digrar (Sep 26, 2012)

Take a chance, what is the worst that could happen?


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Sep 26, 2012)

digrar said:


> Take a chance, what is the worst that could happen?


 Hey, Y'all watch this


----------



## Teufel (Sep 27, 2012)

How did you get a hole in your mask, were you chewing on it??


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 27, 2012)

It was the sharks... sharks with "lasers."


----------



## x SF med (Sep 27, 2012)

Teufel said:


> How did you get a hole in your mask, were you chewing on it??


 
Nah, licking the faceplate...  to keep the fogg down, y'know....


----------



## Loki (Oct 1, 2012)

Had same thing happen to me twice. The first time I tried glueing the rubber back together, it worked for a minute. Then it filled at depth, approx. 50-60 feet and ruined the dive, it sucked ass. My dive buddy was really pissed then we lost a dive because of the ascent. No hope brother, buy a new one and give it up... It is what it is!


----------



## lrs143 (Oct 26, 2012)

If I were in a bind and ABSOLUTELY didn't have the ability to buy or barrow another mask, but just happen to have a patch kit for a bike innertube in with my gear I MIGHT try that, but I would do everything I could to not use the mask. I'm just sayin' is all...

Oh, and I would patch it on the outside and the inside just in case.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 26, 2012)

lrs143 said:


> If I were in a bind and ABSOLUTELY didn't have the ability to buy or barrow another mask, but just happen to have a patch kit for a bike innertube in with my gear I MIGHT try that, but I would do everything I could to not use the mask. I'm just sayin' is all...
> 
> Oh, and I would patch it on the outside and the inside just in case.


 
you just like sniffing glue....


----------



## lrs143 (Nov 9, 2012)

x SF med said:


> you just like sniffing glue....


 Takes the edge off while drowning


----------

